

Pierre Deligne wins Abel Prize for contributions to algebraic geometry - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/belgian-mathematician-rewarded-for-shaping-algebra-1.12644

======
ColinWright
I've submitted a link to Gowers' blog which has a paper describing his work:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5406796>

